# ترنيمة رائعة



## maarttina (18 يناير 2006)

الترنيمة أسمها يا عيون الرب السهرانه طلي علي مصر 
من اجمل الترانيم اللي سمعتها السنى اللي فاتت 
ده رابط الترنيمة 
www.ayoon-elrab.com/223_yaayoonelrab.rm
http://www.ayoon-elrab.com/001.rm


----------



## The_Hero (18 يناير 2006)

*مساء الخير *
*اعتذر يا مارتينا بس الروابط مش شغاله*

*ربنا معاكى*


----------



## My Rock (18 يناير 2006)

مارتينا انا شرحتلك كيف ترفقين ملف في الرسائل الخاصة....


----------



## Coptic Man (20 يناير 2006)

*ههههههههههه

مارتينا انتي جايبة الرابط من الكمبيوتر ولا ايه ؟*


----------



## maarttina (20 يناير 2006)

ايوة ياروك نا عملت زي ما انت قلتلي بالظبض بس مش عارفه هما عملوا كده علي العموم هاحاول تاني 
مينا مابتصدق تشمت فيي  

www.ayoon-elrab.com/223_yaayoonelrab.rm
http://www.ayoon-elrab.com/001.rm


----------



## Ya Shero (28 يناير 2006)

*:give_rose ترنيمة حلوةة*


----------



## girl_in_jesus (29 يناير 2006)

maarttina قال:
			
		

> الترنيمة أسمها يا عيون الرب السهرانه طلي علي مصر
> من اجمل الترانيم اللي سمعتها السنى اللي فاتت
> ده رابط الترنيمة
> D:\مسيحيات\ayoon-elrab.htm
> D:\مسيحيات\ياعيون الرب السهرانه.htm


:new5:  تسلم ايديكى يا مارتينا يا سكرة 
فعلا ترنيمة جميلة


----------



## kmmmoo (9 أكتوبر 2006)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووور 
مشكوووووووووووووووور 
مشكوووووووووور​​


----------



## †gomana† (10 أكتوبر 2006)

*ميرسي يا مارتينا ع الترنيمة *
*ربنا معاكى ياقمر*
*عايزين تانى*


----------



## ميرنا (9 نوفمبر 2006)

*http://hope4me4u.com/easynews/media/index.php?act=playmaq&id=16&start=0*

*انا بحب الترنيمه دى جدا وده كليب بتاعها*


----------

